# Functional Kenpo 25



## MJS (May 15, 2011)

[yt]OK5fh3Xi7gI[/yt]

Good stuff!!  Thoughts?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 15, 2011)

i like it.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 15, 2011)

I like it. Good start on the lesson. Would like to see some more as far as variations go. As the title states "Functional Kenpo", there are a myriad of possibilities here. Good stuff though.

James


----------



## Thesemindz (May 15, 2011)

Favorite line:

"Separate his neck, then go about your business."


-Rob


----------



## K831 (May 15, 2011)

Certainly some good things here. I guess since it has met with approval from everyone so far, I'll be the first to offer some criticisms. 

While there isn't anything wrong technically or structurally per-se, I have some "philosophical" differences. 

I don't like anything that assumes a certain type of attack, ie "John Wayne". Just because the first one didn't come right up the pipe, doesn't mean the second one wont. This leads into my second concern;

In a real time attack or altercation, often your first move is your only move, and as such should be more direct. When entering with that first block, it should be a strike. If it were a more direct technique and that first move was also or only a strike, it lessens the chance of the second punch coming into play. This can be accomplished in several ways that would make the technique more direct and utilize more economy of motion. 

I'm not a fan of head butts in most cases. Can the be effective? Yes. Can they be devastating? Yes. But they also come with a higher margin of error, higher risk, than say, a collapsing elbow at the same range. 

I'm not a fan of the two hand clinch in most self defense situations. It ties up two of your weapons, limits mobility, puts you at greater risk for multiple attackers and limits your visibility.The same positive effect can be had from a proper one arm/hand clinch with the other arm striking. We see this in more street self defense oriented versions of Muay Thai (Muay Boran etc) and Filipino Dumog. I think it is safer and more effective. 

As always, there are good things here, adn I appreciate the practitioners putting it out there to expand the knowledge base and get people thinking.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 7, 2011)

He has not hurt the attacker at the execution of either the first or the second block. What is stopping the attacker from grabbing the defender, putting him through the wall, and then going to work on him or at the minimum applying a two hand front choke while pushing him up against the wall?  If you are going to try to wrap your hands around the neck of a larger opponent, hoping to pull him down into a head-butt, all the while leaving your attacker's hands free to hurt you, all I can say is good luck! As a good friend of mine says, "only in Kenpo Land do the attackers not know how to fight". 

Also, are you going to separate this persons neck for throwing two sloppy punches? Really? That is a bit extreme. I hope you enjoy prison.


----------

